# Where is your hope?



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Psalm 33
18 Behold, the eye of the LORD is on those who fear him, on those who hope in his steadfast love,
19 that he may deliver their soul from death and keep them alive in famine.
20 Our soul waits for the LORD; he is our help and our shield.
21 For our heart is glad in him, because we trust in his holy name.
22 Let your steadfast love, O LORD, be upon us, even as we hope in you.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 7, 2011)

Psalm 121
A song of ascents.
 1 I lift up my eyes to the mountains— 
   where does my help come from? 
2 My help comes from the LORD, 
   the Maker of heaven and earth. 

 3 He will not let your foot slip— 
   he who watches over you will not slumber; 
4 indeed, he who watches over Israel 
   will neither slumber nor sleep. 

 5 The LORD watches over you— 
   the LORD is your shade at your right hand; 
6 the sun will not harm you by day, 
   nor the moon by night. 

 7 The LORD will keep you from all harm— 
   he will watch over your life; 
8 the LORD will watch over your coming and going 
   both now and forevermore.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Psalm 121 in this video:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5EXNJvq0KY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5EXNJvq0KY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gtparts (Jan 24, 2011)

"Hope" is not an absence of sorrow but a refusal to allow powerlessness to silence our cry or to shake our confidence in God. Instead, we are to call on God to be God; to protest His silence and anticipate the day when He speaks. And we are to risk despair by asking God to show us Himself.
- Dan Allender -

Hope is the ability to experience God's presence when our natural senses do not give us that assurance.
- gtparts -


----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2011)

I do not use the word hope.  To me hope is what is left when all else has failed, including faith.  I always make things happen or have faith that God will.  When I am down to hope, I usually just quit thinking about it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 24, 2011)

Randy said:


> I do not use the word hope.  To me hope is what is left when all else has failed, including faith.  I always make things happen or have faith that God will.  When I am down to hope, I usually just quit thinking about it.



You've become "content in God".

.


----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> You've become "content in God".
> 
> .



Content can somtimes be viewed as a bad thing?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 24, 2011)

Randy said:


> Content can somtimes be viewed as a bad thing?



Absolutely not.
It's the ultimate in faith and hope.
It's to be admired.

It's a great thing.

.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope as used mostly in scripture is very confusing to most. I don't "hope" that I will be saved. Hope in context is; Myself being clay, hopes that the master potter will do something special with this lump of clay.


----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Hope as used mostly in scripture is very confusing to most. I don't "hope" that I will be saved. Hope in context is; Myself being clay, hopes that the master potter will do something special with this lump of clay.



See that is what I mean about not liking that word hope.  I don't hope that He will do something special, I know He will through faith.  Hope to me is a symbol of not knowing.  Hope means maybe He will Maybe He won't but I "hope" so.  To me having faith removes the need for hope.  You can't call those things as though they are with hope.  That takes faith.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 24, 2011)

It can usually be replace with "pray"


----------



## formula1 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re:*

I Cor 13:13 So now faith, hope, and love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is love.


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 30, 2011)

My hope is in JESUS!
The cares,and turmoil of this world will drag us down if we let it.I praise HIM for my Salvation.


----------

